
How to get started with advanced Lego building - Tomte
http://swooshable.com/how-to-start-building-lego#explore
======
paulddraper
Wow this is awesome and what I have been looking for.

I've loaded up on the $40 1,500 brick sets from Costco :) Now time to waste
the weekend.

------
bdeshi
brings back memories of ldraw. discovered the multifaceted precision of lego
pieces from ldraw wiki and by reading the ldr files.

had only a handful of actual store-bought lego sets, but almost the entire
catalog was on my pc, it was amazing.

ldraw+mlcad+ldview: hours of fun!

